# Kenya Web Cam



## Critter

So are you bored at work and wondering what your trail cam is taking photos of? Or do you just have time on your hands and want to see another part of the world?

Well here is a web cam of a water hole in Kenya. So far I have see a lot of cape buffalo, a few elephants, some hyena's, along with other plains game. That along with a lot of moths and birds flying past the camera.

Just remember that they are at least 8 hours ahead of Utah time. You can see better if you go full screen

http://thearkcam1.click2stream.com/


----------



## PBH

Looks like Kenya is getting hit with the same storm we are.


----------



## Cooky

I'm not sure why that's so cool... but it is.8)


----------



## sawsman

I think I just saw a chupacabra run by..

:shock:

.


----------



## kailey29us

sawsman said:


> I think I just saw a chupacabra run by..
> 
> :shock:
> 
> .


I saw a Utah wolf kill a chupacabra!!!


----------



## Cooky

There are some small antelope of some sort wandering around now. Critter has given me a neat new toy. Thanks!


----------



## DallanC

Cape Buffalo fighting some hyenas right now.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Here is a couple of screen shots.


----------



## Critter

I'll bring this one back up just for this photo of some elephants and buffalo.


----------



## Cooky

I watched an elephant walk through a herd of buffalo the other night, kind of swaggering around and scattering the buffalo out of his way. I saved the link to my desktop and check in a couple times an evening.


----------



## bowgy

Here's a view looking back at the camera, kind of an animals viewpoint


----------



## Cooky

bowgy said:


> Here's a view looking back at the camera, kind of an animals viewpoint


I wonder how much it would cost to sit on that balcony and sip sweet tea for about a week.


----------



## Critter

Cooky said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to sit on that balcony and sip sweet tea for about a week.


Who cares, it would be worth it.


----------



## bowgy

Cooky said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to sit on that balcony and sip sweet tea for about a week.


Here you go.

http://www.thearkkenya.com/rack-rates-2016

Set in the heart of the Aberdare National Park, iconic and yes, quirky. The Ark overlooks a floodlit waterhole and salt lick, which attracts a host of awesome wildlife. Modeled after Noah's Ark, The Ark has four viewing decks with balconies and lounges to provide superb game viewing from the comfort of the lodge. The animals come to you!


----------



## bekins24

bowgy said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.thearkkenya.com/rack-rates-2016


Definitely worth it. Not nearly as expensive as I thought it would be.


----------



## bowgy

bekins24 said:


> Definitely worth it. Not nearly as expensive as I thought it would be.


Yes, a lot more just to get there than stay there. It would be fun.


----------



## bowgy

Let's go fishing;-)

Aberdare National Park Information

The Park is managed by the Kenya Wildlife Service (KWS) and requires a prepaid smart card to gain entry. These are available in Nairobi or at the Park Head Quarters in Mweiga, Nyeri.

Encircled by the wild and beautiful moorlands of the third highest mountain range in Kenya, this scenic park offers a mist-weathered realm where elephants roam through lichen-hung forests, spectacular waterfalls plunge into churning pools, and trout filled streams cascade through mossy dells. A haven for anglers, walkers and lovers of solitude alike, it also offers matchless views of the glittering coronet of Mt. Kenya and the sparkling lakes of the Great Rift Valley.

The park is also famous for freedom fighters hideouts where we have Mau caves that were being used by field marshal General Dedan Kimathi and his Mau Mau prior to independence.

The park is renowned for its torrential waterfalls plunging from cloud-shrouded heights to spray-filled ravines.

*The park provides excellent fishing in the cool mountain streams. Both brown and rainbow trout abound in these streams and provide excellent angling. (A sport-fishing license can be obtained at the park office)*.


----------



## bekins24

bowgy said:


> Let's go fishing;-)
> 
> Aberdare National Park Information
> 
> The Park is managed by the Kenya Wildlife Service (KWS) and requires a prepaid smart card to gain entry. These are available in Nairobi or at the Park Head Quarters in Mweiga, Nyeri.
> 
> Encircled by the wild and beautiful moorlands of the third highest mountain range in Kenya, this scenic park offers a mist-weathered realm where elephants roam through lichen-hung forests, spectacular waterfalls plunge into churning pools, and trout filled streams cascade through mossy dells. A haven for anglers, walkers and lovers of solitude alike, it also offers matchless views of the glittering coronet of Mt. Kenya and the sparkling lakes of the Great Rift Valley.
> 
> The park is also famous for freedom fighters hideouts where we have Mau caves that were being used by field marshal General Dedan Kimathi and his Mau Mau prior to independence.
> 
> The park is renowned for its torrential waterfalls plunging from cloud-shrouded heights to spray-filled ravines.
> 
> *The park provides excellent fishing in the cool mountain streams. Both brown and rainbow trout abound in these streams and provide excellent angling. (A sport-fishing license can be obtained at the park office)*.


Yeah forget sitting on the balcony sipping tea and watching the animals! Work in a hunt for pretty much any time of animal and that would be a dream trip!


----------



## Critter

bowgy said:


> Yes, a lot more just to get there than stay there. It would be fun.


Airfares are down, so if you stay a week sipping your favorite beverage on the deck it may equal out. But then there is so much to see over there that after a couple of days I think that I would head out on other adventures.

However hunting was banned in Kenya back in the 70's so if you want to see any animals you need to head to the parks.


----------



## bowgy

Critter said:


> Airfares are down, so if you stay a week sipping your favorite beverage on the deck it may equal out. But then there is so much to see over there that after a couple of days I think that I would head out on other adventures.
> 
> However hunting was banned in Kenya back in the 70's so if you want to see any animals you need to head to the parks.


Flights to Kenya right now for July are $1,600 to $2,500 per person on Expedia, right now you have to take in the safety factor for Americans traveling to Africa.

I would still love to go.


----------



## Critter

When I went over last year safety was also a concern. But I found that if you go with a photo safari, hunting safari, or a tour group with a guide then you really don't have too much to worry about. I wouldn't just go over there by myself on a bet. We also learned that when you are walking around a city to do it in a group and not by yourself. Even at a ATM over there it is best that you have two or three friends with you as a just in case. 

But even with our week long tour around South Africa we never did encounter any problems. Perhaps that was because of out outfitter that was also our tour guide, he kept us out of the bad parts of the towns. And as you drove through the towns you could tell where not to go.


----------

